# *ROADSTAR 72 SPOKE WIRE WHEELS*



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww









$1000 FIRM WHEELS & TIRE'S 

COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
UNI-LUG 15 HOLE 5X4.5/5X4.75/5X5
OG 3 WING FLUTED 
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:
THANKS FOR LOOKING!!​


----------



## Foolish818 (Jan 16, 2010)

Nice you always have the good shit


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Foolish818 said:


> Nice you always have the good shit


:biggrin:THANX BROTHER TTT


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Aint that the TRUTH!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

sup luis... dat bubble lookin real nice:biggrin:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## El Diablo 666 (Jul 9, 2011)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> sup luis... dat bubble lookin real nice:biggrin:


Gracias homie.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Gracias homie.


:biggrin:TTOP


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice Brudda...


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

Clean ass Roadstars....if I could,I would......


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks homie's... TTMFT


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

you sir, are tempting the shit outta me LOL ... whats good man.. clean set!


----------



## HaZiaN808 (Jan 26, 2003)

Do you ship to Hawaii? Haha jus playin big homie


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

How much with NOS hex caps?????


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

lol


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

HaZiaN808 said:


> Do you ship to Hawaii? Haha jus playin big homie


Anytime brother!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT
WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww









$1000 FIRM WHEELS & TIRE'S​


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

is that 1000 shipped? do you have chips for the knock offs?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

IM SURE WE CAN WORK SOMTHING OUT & YES TAKE YOUR PICK


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> is that 1000 shipped? do you have chips for the knock offs?


PM ME THANX:biggrin:


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> PM ME THANX:biggrin:


I will let you know bro!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> I will let you know bro!


TTT


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTTIZZOP...


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> :thumbsup:


Snatch em up bro..TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## alex quezada (Jun 2, 2011)

im looking for some adapters i belive type 2 . i have a set of 13's roadstars centerd gold but the adapters were stolen from my house can u help!!!!!!!!!! 510 586 9313 thanks man!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

I have had people tell me not to buy off this dude,of course I didn't listen.this guy said he sell AMERICAN wheels?I bought a set of his so called "AMERICAN WHEELS"and ended up getting some cheap M.O.B. WHEELS.And then he sends me McLean chips,and says he don't know how I got them wheels.all I'm saying is watch out for this dude trying to sell chinas,and putting whatever wheel chips he feels like you want.I'm sure he has china/D's also if you need them,these china/ROADSTAR don't look to bad?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MLBTLB said:


> I have had people tell me not to buy off this dude,of course I didn't listen.this guy said he sell AMERICAN wheels?I bought a set of his so called "AMERICAN WHEELS"and ended up getting some cheap M.O.B. WHEELS.And then he sends me McLean chips,and says he don't know how I got them wheels.all I'm saying is watch out for this dude trying to sell chinas,and putting whatever wheel chips he feels like you want.I'm sure he has china/D's also if you need them,these china/ROADSTAR don't look to bad?


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU COME IN THIS FORUM ASKING "WHO SELLS THE CHEAPEST 13X7 & TIRE'S AND I SEND YOU "EXACTLY" WHAT YOU ORDERED & IN A VERY SHORT TIME FRAME MAY I ADD AN HERE YOU GO TALKING SMACK!!!
NOT 1 TIME DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THESE WHEELS BEING U.S.A. MADE OR QUALITY!
JUST LIKE RAGTOP TOLD YOU IN THE TOPIC YOU MADE BEFORE YOU MADE A PURCHASE.....
YOUR SETTING YOURSELF UP FOR FAILURE IF YOUR ASKING FOR/WHO SELLS THE CHEAPEST 13" ON LIL...THE WHEELS YOU RECEIVED ARE "ALL" FROM THE SAME PARTS/IMPORTED DISTIBUTOR AS YOU WOULD HAVE GOTTEN FROM OG,DCHEEZE/GALAXY, OR WHOEVER IT MAY HAVE BEEN....
"NOW PLEASE"
DO YOURSELF A BIG FAVOR & DONT BE UPSET WITH ME & MY "FLAWLESS FEEDBACK" BCUZ YOU YOURSELF DID NOT DO THE RESEACH/SPEND ENOUGH FUND'S IN ORDER TO MAKE A PURCHASE THAT WOULD BE WHAT WOULD LOOK TO BE A QUALITY/PERFECT WIRE WHEEL IN YOUR EYE'S.
WE EVEN SPOKE ON THE PHONE THE DAY YOU RECEIVED YOUR GOODS & I TOLD YOU I HAD NO PROBLEM WHATSOEVER WITH YOU SENDING THEM BACK
I WOULD HAVE GIVEN YOU A FULL REFUND BUT INSTEAD YOU TOLD ME IT'S COOL BUT TO TAKE CARE OF YOU ON YOUR NEXT SET OF OF WIRE WHEELS BCUZ YOU WERE GOING TO SELL THE WHEELS YOU JUS RECEIVED THAT WERE NOT UP TO PAR IN YOUR BOOK & BUY A QUALITY SET OF DAYTON'S/Z-WWK's:yes:
"LONG STORY SHORT"
DON'T BE MAD @ THE SELLER YOU GET WHAT YOU ASK & PAY FOR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MLBTLB said:


> I have had people tell me not to buy off this dude,of course I didn't listen.this guy said he sell AMERICAN wheels?I bought a set of his so called "AMERICAN WHEELS"and ended up getting some cheap M.O.B. WHEELS.And then he sends me McLean chips,and says he don't know how I got them wheels.all I'm saying is watch out for this dude trying to sell chinas,and putting whatever wheel chips he feels like you want.I'm sure he has china/D's also if you need them,these china/ROADSTAR don't look to bad?



TO ALL WIRE WHEEL SELLER'S/DISTRIBUTOR'S WHO SELL IN THIS FORUM 
"BEWARE OF THIS MLBTLB GUY" 
HE EXPECT'S TO BUY QUALITY FOR LIL OR NOTHING & IN THE END WILL BLAME/SHAME THE SELLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

Lol,real simple.You said McLean,I got m.o.b. Wires.you said you don't want to refund because of shipping expenses.I said ok,you where suppose to give me a better deal and quote me a ridiculous price.You p.m.'ed me talking shit on d-cheese saying his wheels are junk,and your chrome was more lustrous.It don't matter,I'm just putting the truth out there.I'm rolling these wheels,I'm just saying your only as good as your word"meaning your full of shit,and try to knock other wheel distributors to make sales.next time d-cheeze or o.g. Will get the sale.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MLBTLB said:


> Lol,real simple.You said McLean,I got m.o.b. Wires.you said you don't want to refund because of shipping expenses.I said ok,you where suppose to give me a better deal and quote me a ridiculous price.You p.m.'ed me talking shit on d-cheese saying his wheels are junk,and your chrome was more lustrous.It don't matter,I'm just putting the truth out there.I'm rolling these wheels,I'm just saying your only as good as your word"meaning your full of shit,and try to knock other wheel distributors to make sales.next time d-cheeze or o.g. Will get the sale.


"PLEASE DO ORDER FROM D-CHEEZE/0G OR SOMEONE ELSE NEXT TIME THERE IS NOTHING WORSE IN THIS WORLD THAN A
"LIAR"& A "THEIF" THANK YOU FOR LETTING US ALL KNOW WHAT YOUR UP TO OVER THERE IN ST.LOUIS

TTMFT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT
WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww









$1000 FIRM WHEELS & TIRE'S 

COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
UNI-LUG 15 HOLE 5X4.5/5X4.75/5X5
OG 3 WING FLUTED 
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:
THANKS FOR LOOKING!! ​


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Bump...TTT for the homie!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

Lolol


----------



## MLBTLB (Feb 15, 2008)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> "PLEASE DO ORDER FROM D-CHEEZE/0G OR SOMEONE ELSE NEXT TIME THERE IS NOTHING WORSE IN THIS WORLD THAN A
> "LIAR"& A "THEIF" THANK YOU FOR LETTING US ALL KNOW WHAT YOUR UP TO OVER THERE IN ST.LOUIS
> 
> TTMFT


If I was you, I would just let it go!anybody that knows me knows I pride myself on being honest.and you sound pretty stupid calling me a thief,what did I steal?your mad because I'm trying to keep Lil from playing your bullshit rip-off games,and getting played.


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

MLBTLB said:


> If I was you, I would just let it go!anybody that knows me knows I pride myself on being honest.and you sound pretty stupid calling me a thief,what did I steal?your mad because I'm trying to keep Lil from playing your bullshit rip-off games,and getting played.


Who sells


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
YOU COME IN THIS FORUM ASKING "WHO SELLS THE CHEAPEST 13X7 & TIRE'S AND I SEND YOU "EXACTLY" WHAT YOU ORDERED & IN A VERY SHORT TIME FRAME MAY I ADD AN HERE YOU GO TALKING SMACK!!!
NOT 1 TIME DID I SAY ANYTHING ABOUT THESE WHEELS BEING U.S.A. MADE OR QUALITY!
JUST LIKE RAGTOP TOLD YOU IN THE TOPIC YOU MADE BEFORE YOU MADE A PURCHASE.....
YOUR SETTING YOURSELF UP FOR FAILURE IF YOUR ASKING FOR/WHO SELLS THE CHEAPEST 13" ON LIL...THE WHEELS YOU RECEIVED ARE "ALL" FROM THE SAME PARTS/IMPORTED DISTIBUTOR AS YOU WOULD HAVE GOTTEN FROM OG,DCHEEZE/GALAXY, OR WHOEVER IT MAY HAVE BEEN....
"NOW PLEASE"
DO YOURSELF A BIG FAVOR & DONT BE UPSET WITH ME & MY "FLAWLESS FEEDBACK" BCUZ YOU YOURSELF DID NOT DO THE RESEACH/SPEND ENOUGH FUND'S IN ORDER TO MAKE A PURCHASE THAT WOULD BE WHAT WOULD LOOK TO BE A QUALITY/PERFECT WIRE WHEEL IN YOUR EYE'S.
WE EVEN SPOKE ON THE PHONE THE DAY YOU RECEIVED YOUR GOODS & I TOLD YOU I HAD NO PROBLEM WHATSOEVER WITH YOU SENDING THEM BACK
I WOULD HAVE GIVEN YOU A FULL REFUND BUT INSTEAD YOU TOLD ME IT'S COOL BUT TO TAKE CARE OF YOU ON YOUR NEXT SET OF OF WIRE WHEELS BCUZ YOU WERE GOING TO SELL THE WHEELS YOU JUS RECEIVED THAT WERE NOT UP TO PAR IN YOUR BOOK & BUY A QUALITY SET OF DAYTON'S/Z-WWK's:yes:
"LONG STORY SHORT"
DON'T BE MAD @ THE SELLER YOU GET WHAT YOU ASK & PAY FOR!!!!!!!!!!
Who sells


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TO ALL WIRE WHEEL SELLER'S/DISTRIBUTOR'S WHO SELL IN THIS FORUM 
"BEWARE OF THIS MLBTLB GUY" 
HE EXPECT'S TO BUY QUALITY FOR LIL OR NOTHING & IN THE END WILL BLAME/SHAME THE SELLER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

send these to me already!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

It was good talking to you today bro....


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

E.C. ROLO said:


> It was good talking to you today bro....


FORSURE BRO


----------



## coroledup (Mar 18, 2012)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> IM SURE WE CAN WORK SOMTHING OUT & YES TAKE YOUR PICK



How much for a set of the black and chrome chips shipped to 75074


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

coroledup said:


> How much for a set of the black and chrome chips shipped to 75074


Your choice $65 shipped.....TTT


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TTT
WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww









$1000 FIRM WHEELS & TIRE'S 

COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
UNI-LUG 15 HOLE 5X4.5/5X4.75/5X5
OG 3 WING FLUTED 
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:
THANKS FOR LOOKING!! ​


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

~SALE PENDING~


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

ttt


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

did they sell?


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

TRAVIESO87 said:


> did they sell?


BACK UP FOR SALE
TTT
WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL 155/80/13ww









$1000 FIRM WHEELS & TIRE'S 

COMPLETE WITH ALL ACC'S
UNI-LUG 15 HOLE 5X4.5/5X4.75/5X5
OG 3 WING FLUTED 
PM IF INTERESTED:thumbsup:​


----------



## 62ssrag (Mar 29, 2006)

good deal


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

62ssrag said:


> good deal


THANKS BRO.. 

TTT FOR OG ROADSTARS WRAPPED IN NEW MARSHAL'S


----------



## E-Dizzle (Dec 3, 2007)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> IM SURE WE CAN WORK SOMTHING OUT & YES TAKE YOUR PICK


I want those white chips. What size are they?? how much bro?


----------

